

Twitter 2FA - jeffmould

Maybe this has been addressed here before but I couldn&#x27;t find anything on it, so here it goes. With all the stories of hacked Twitter accounts, why does anybody know why they don&#x27;t have a better implementation of 2FA? For example, I have two Twitter accounts I manage (one personal and one business). I can only implement 2FA on one of those accounts because Twitter only allows one account to be associated to a phone number. I thought I was going crazy but a Google search turned up numerous people complaining of this very issue. So does anybody know why they don&#x27;t have a better implementation of this?
======
stephenr
My guess: They want to "force" people to use the Twitter client app which can
also do 2fa

